# Wheel question



## Part Timer (Feb 5, 2008)

I hve an older 12L that uses 2 bolt hubs on the rear wheels. Since most new rear wheels are 3 bolt patter, can I take a hub from a 12L4 and put it on my older 12L? Are there any other brands that would work on my associated car?

Thanks,


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Part Timer said:


> I have an older 12L that uses 2 bolt hubs on the rear wheels. Since most new rear wheels are 3 bolt patter, can I take a hub from a 12L4 and put it on my older 12L? Are there any other brands that would work on my associated car?
> 
> Thanks,


I would upgrade the entire axle with one from IRS http://www.bmiracing.com/webstore/c...id=76&osCsid=6b148b0e705f0bd3bee67e370cebf3d6


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Yep. Also the diffrings on the older style 12l axles are gettig hard to come by since everybody has switched over to the large d-drive rings.I would either get an IRS complete rear axle( axle, right diff hub, clamping left hub) or a CRC one just because they are just as good as the IRS axles and they are cheaper.


----------

